

For Mark Zuckerberg Wannabes, Sometimes It's Easy to Lose Face - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703453804575480260973065920.html

======
wccrawford
Wait... The whole point of the article is that people who take risks, risk
losing? Umm... People who take risks aren't 'wannabes', they're entrepreneurs.

